# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  رسالة ماجستير (حقيقية)في التسويق الرياضي

## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*رمضان عقدنا عديل من الماجستيرات لكن نسوي شنو... 
أتمني لكم مقت ممتع مع هذه الدراسة القيمة
ااا
اتمني لكم  
رسالة محمد مصطفى الحبيب عمار 
إستراتيجية مقترحة للتسويق الرياضي بالوطن العربي 
المقدمة ومشكلة البحث 
لم يكن التحول الذي شهده العالم في مختلف المجالات بفعل 
انتشار التكنولوجيا بمنأى عن مهنة التسويق التي شهدت هي 
الأخرى تغيرا ملحوظا في طبيعتها ومؤهلاتها وفرص نجاحها، 
فضلا عن المشاكل التي قد تعوق إتمامها .
وأصبح التسويق من العلوم الإدارية الهامة في الدول 
المتقدمة اقتصادياً بعد أن أصبحت المشاكل التي تواجه 
المنظمات المختلفة ليست مشاكل فنية فحسب ، وكذلك أصبحت 
الدول النامية اقتصادياً تهتم بنواحي التسويق المختلفة 
استفادة من التجربة العلمية الحقيقية التي مرت بها الدول 
المتقدمة في نموها ، يلي ذلك أن الأمر يقتضي من كل دولة في 
دور النمو الاقتصادي أن تهتم ببناء أجهزة قوية لتسويق 
منتجاتها . ( علي عبد المجيد : ص5 ) 
ويذكر محمد رجب ( 2001 ) أنة حدث تطور في الفكر التسويقي 
كنتيجة للتغيرات الهيكلية التي حدثت في المجتمعات المتقدمة 
علي وجه الخصوص منذ بدء هذا القرن ، حيث أدت هذه التغيرات 
الي تعقد المشكلات التسويقية وبالتالي تزايد الاهتمام 
بالعمل التسويقي ونتج عن ذلك تحديد معالم فلسفة متكاملة 
للعمل بالهيئات المختلفة عن التسويق .( محمد رجب : 17 ) 
وتحتاج المؤسسات الرياضية في إداراتها الي اقتصاديات واضحة 
ومحددة ، حيث أن لكل مؤسسة أهدافا تريد تحقيقها ، كما أن 
لها أدوارا متعددة داخل المجتمع بصفة عامة وداخل المجتمع 
الرياضي بصفة خاصة ، وهذه الأدوار تلقي أعباء كثيرة عن مدي 
إمكانية تحقيق الأهداف التي أنشئ من اجلها الكيان الرياضي 
. ( محمد عبد العظيم : 4 )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

**************************
يذكر عبد اللطيف بخاري ( 2000م ) أن التسويق الرياضي نقصد 
به التوسع في الانتشار سواء في مجال الخدمات أو المنتج ، 
ولذلك من الضروري أن تسعي كل مؤسسة رياضية أو نادي رياضي 
الي وضع إجراءات لتقييم العلاقة بين الخدمات الممكن 
تقديمها وبين الاحتياج لمتطلبات المجتمع أو المستهلكين .( 
78)
وفي ظل اتجاه فلسفه الدول في الاعتماد الذاتي علي التمويل 
بمعني أن تقوم كل مؤسسة بتنمية مواردها مستقلة عن الدعم 
الحكومي والتسويق لنفسها معتمداً علي ما لديها من مميزات 
الجذب الجماهيرى تظهر مشكلة عدم وجود إستراتيجية جيدة 
للتسويق تدعم هذة المؤسسات بشكل علمي وتمكنها من إتمام 
عملية للتحول من اقتصاد الدعم الحكومي الي اقتصاد التنمية 
الذاتية وبما يتلاءم مع تحقيق الأهداف التي أنشئت من اجلها 
تلك المؤسسات وطبيعة وخصائص المجتمع العربي . 
ولما كان التسويق الرياضي هو عملية جديدة في الدول 
العربية في الوقت الذي قطع هذا الأمر في كل أنحاء العالم 
شوطا كبيرا وصل الى أقصى مدى له بل وأصبح من أساسيات 
البناء الرياضي ، فان ذلك دفع الباحثين الي السعي لإتباع 
منهج علمي من خلال دراسة لواقع التسويق الرياضي في 
مجتمعاتنا العربية . 
نواصل
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*                        ولذلك تهدف هذه الدراسة الى قياس مدى التواجد الحقيقي 
                        للتسويق الرياضي في مجتمعاتنا العربية ، وهل حقق التسويق 
                        الرياضي أهدافه للمؤسسات الرياضية العربية ، ومدى قناعته 
                        المؤسسات التجارية العربية بأهمية الرياضة كوسيلة ترويج 
                        للمنتج والماركة التجارية ، وما هي نقاط الضعف في التسويق 
                        الرياضي والتي تؤثر سالباً علي أداء القطاع الرياضي العربي 
                        ، ثم السعي لوضع إستراتيجية للتسويق في المؤسسات الرياضية 
                        العربية مبنية علي ما أشارت إلية نتائج دراسة الواقع
                        أهمية البحث
                        - إيجاد استراتيجيه للتسويق الرياضي واضحة المعالم في 
                        المؤسسات الرياضية بالوطن العربي ، بناء علي دراسة علمية 
                        للواقع الحالي وبالتالي يسهل تنفيذها والتجاوب معها .
                        - إخراج الرياضة العربية من الإطار الرسمي جداً إلى إطار 
                        فضفاض لتؤدي دورها كأداة ترفيهية تصبح مصدر استمتاع حقيقي 
                        لجميع أفراد المجتمع ، من دون الإخلال بتقاليدنا وعاداتنا 
                        والخصوصيات التي تميز المجتمع العربي ، بأقل تكلفة ممكنة ، 
                        وبما يحقق أفضل ربح ممكن .
                        - وضع استراتيجيه للتسويق الرياضي بالدول العربية من شأنه 
                        أن يرتقي بالتسويق الرياضي للمؤسسات وقد يساعد في تحقيق 
                        الأهداف التي تسعي إليها .
                         - تقترح الدراسة وضع نقاط تقويمية لبعض العمليات 
                        التسويقية  الضعيفة داخل المؤسسات الرياضية بناء علي ما 
                        أشارت إلية نتائج دراسة الواقع التسويقي .
                        - الدراسة إرشادية في إعداد المسوق الرياضي الذي تحتاجه 
                        المؤسسات الرياضية في الوطن العربي بما يساهم في الارتقاء 
                        بمستوي أداؤه .
                        - ربط التسويق الرياضي بالدراسات العلمية الأكاديمية له 
                        أثرة في الارتقاء بمستوي التخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعة 
                        والتقويم في المجال الرياضي والتسويقي .
                        - دراسة كيفية إدارة المؤسسات الرياضية في ظل آليات اقتصاد 
                        السوق والتسويق الذي يتجه نحوه العالم تحت مظلة الاتفاقات 
                        التجارية الدولية . 
                        هدف البحث  
                        يهدف هذا البحث الي وضع إستراتيجيه للتسويق الرياضي في 
                        الدول العربية من خلال :
                        - التعرف علي الوضع الحالي للتسويق الرياضي في الوطن 
                        العربي من خلال دراسة ميدانية واقعية معاصرة في بعض 
                        البلدان العربية .
                        - بناء إستراتيجية للتسويق الرياضي بالوطن العربي إعتماداً 
                        علي ما أشارت إلية نتائج دراسة واقع التسويق في الوطن 
                        العربي .
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*                        تساؤلات البحث  
                        - ما الوضع الحالي للتسويق الرياضي بالمؤسسات الرياضة ( 
                        الهيئة الحكومية المسئولة عن إدارة الرياضة – الأندية 
                        الرياضية – الشركات الرياضية ) بالوطن العربي ؟
                        - ما الوضع الحالي للتسويق الرياضي بالمؤسسات الرياضية( 
                        الهيئة الحكومية المسئولة عن إدارة الرياضة – الأندية 
                        الرياضية – الشركات الرياضية ) في بعض الدول المتقدمة 
                        والنامية ؟ 
                        - كيف يمكن الاستفادة من دراسة الوضع الحالي للتسويق 
                        الرياضي بالدول العربية والاستفادة من التجارب في العالم 
                        في وضع إستراتيجية للتسويق الرياضي بالوطن العربي ؟
                        المصطلحات
                        التسويق
                        عرفته نفس الجميعة الامريكية للتسويق بانه عملية تخطيط 
                        وتنفيذ التصور الكلي لتسعير وترويج وتوزيع الافكار والسلع 
                        والخدمات لخلق عملية التبادل التى تشبع حاجات الافراد 
                        والمنشآت .( حسين : 30 ) 


                        التسويق الرياضي
                        عملية تصميم وتنفيذ الأنشطة الخاصة بإنتاج وتسعير وترويج 
                        وتوزيع للمنتجات أو الخدمات لإرضاء حاجات المستهلكين أو 
                        المشاركين لتحقيق أهداف البيئة أو المنشاة . (عصام بدوي : 
                        136 
                        المؤسسات الرياضية 
                        هي تكوين اجتماعي يرتبط بالمجال الرياضي كمهنة وصناعة ، 
                        وتحدد أهدافها بطبيعة الأنشطة التي تمارسها تلك المؤسسة ، 
                        والعلاقات المتفاعلة بين تلك الأنشطة ومؤسسات المجتمع 
                        الأخرى.( روبن : 15)
                        الإستراتيجية 
                        مجموعة القواعد العامة أو الخطوط العريضة التي تعني بوسائل 
                        تحقيق هدف ما " أو هي ترجمة فعلية لمسارات عملية وخطوط عمل 
                        واقعية على المستوى  الفكري . ( مصطفي السايح : 102 )
                        إجراءات البحث 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*منهج البحث
- يستخدم البحث المنهج الوصفي ( الدراسات المسحية ) 
عند دراسة الوضع الحالي في الدول العربية .
مجتمع البحث
بعض من الدول العربية كالأتي :
- المملكة العربية السعودية كممثلة عن منطقة الخليج 
العربي .
- المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية كممثلة عن دول الشام العربي ( 
سوريا – لبنان – فلسطين- الأردن). 
- جمهورية مصر العربية كممثلة عن دول منطقة الوسط ( مصر - 
السودان - ليبيا ).
- دولة تونس كممثلة عن دول المغرب العربي ( المغرب – 
الجزائر – تونس ).
حيث تتشابه دول كل منطقة في العادات والتقاليد وأسلوب 
إدارة العمل الرياضي وتكوين الهيكل الإداري المسئول عن 
إدارة الرياضة داخل الدولة ، وفي القوانين واللوائح 
المنظمة للعمل الرياضي بالأندية ، الهيكل الإداري بالأندية 
، أسلوب عمل الشركات ، وغيرها من العوامل المميزة لكل 
منطقة جغرافية ، مع التأكيد علي وجود اختلافات بسيطة لا 
تؤثر علي الاتفاق في الشكل العام لإدارة العمل الرياضي . 
- يشمل مجتمع الدراسة بعض من ( الهيئة الحكومية المسئولة 
عن إدارة الرياضة بالدول العربية عينة الدراسة – الأندية 
الرياضية – الشركات الرياضية ) ببعض الدول العربية ( 
المملكة العربية السعودية – جمهورية مصر العربية – 
المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية – دولة تونس ) لمعرفة الوضع 
الحالي للتسويق الرياضي .
- نماذج من بعض الهيئة الحكومية المسئولة عن إدارة 
الرياضة – الأندية الرياضية – الشركات الرياضية ببعض من 
الدول الأجنبية كنموذج للمقارنة . 
عينة البحث 
تم اختيار عينة البحث بالطريقة العمدية وبلغ عددها (321) 
واشتملت عينة البحث علي :
- ( 114) من المسئولين بالهيئات الحكومية عن إدارة الرياضة 
( المجلس الأعلى للرياضة – الرئاسة العامة للشباب ) .
- (133) من المسئولين بالأندية عن إدارة الرياضة ( رئيس 
نادي – عضو مجلس إدارة – إداري – مدير فني – لاعب ).
- (74) من المسئولين بالشركات عن الإدارة و التسويق ( 
شركات رياضية – شركات غير رياضية راعية للرياضة ) .
أدوات جمع البيانات 
- الدراسات السابقة والأطروحات والقراءات النظرية التي 
أجريت أو تناولت نفس مجال الدراسة الحالية للمساعدة في 
تصميم الاستبيان وإعداد البحث .
- استمارات استبيان من إعداد الباحثين مرفق (1) .
- المقابلة الشخصية مرفق.
- مساعدين لإجراء القياسات .
- الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات.
الدراسة الاستطلاعية 
قام الباحثون بإجراء دراسة استطلاعيه لاستمارة التسويق علي 
عدد 36 فرد موزعين علي أربعة دول عربية وبواقع تسعة أفراد 
في كل دولة ، وتم تقسيم التسعة أفراد الي ثلاث مجموعات كل 
مجموعة مكونة من ثلاث أفراد ، المجموعة الأولي للمسئولين 
عن إدارة الرياضة بالدولة ، المجموعة الثانية من المسئولين 
عن إدارة الأندية ، المجموعة الثالثة من الشركات التي ترعي 
الرياضة ، وقد راعي الباحثون أن تكون الدراسة الاستطلاعية 
علي أفراد من خارج عينه الدراسة ، وهدفت الدراسة 
الاستطلاعية الي التأكد من مدي مناسبة صياغة العبارات ، 
تحديد زمن تطبيق الاستبيان ، قدره المساعدين علي فهم إجراء 
القياسات ، التعرف علي أي صعوبات قد تحدث أثناء إجراء 
القياسات ، وقد أظهرت الدراسة فهم المساعدين لكيفيه إجراء 
القياسات وتدوينها وعدم وجود صعوبات أثناء إجراء القياسات 
، وضوح لغة الاستبيان من حيث الصياغة ، زمن الاستبيان 
يستغرق 25 دقيقة تقريباً وهو زمن مناسب . 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الدراسة الأساسية 
- قام الباحثون بتطبيق استمارة التسويق الرياضي في الدول 
العربية الأربعة عينة الدراسة و بالتعاون مع مجموعه 
المساعدين في الفترة من 15/7/2006 إلى15 / 10 / 2006 .
- قام الباحثون بتطبيق استمارة التسويق الرياضي علي بعض 
السادة المسئولين عن إدارة الرياضة في ( الشركات – الأندية 
– المؤسسات الحكومية ) بالدول العربية عينة الدراسة لمعرفة 
الوضع الحالي للتسويق الرياضي بالمؤسسات الرياضية بكل 
دولة ( مدي استخدامهم للتسويق الرياضي -الاستفادة العائدة 
من التسويق الرياضي - نقاط الضعف التي قد تحول دون تنفيذ 
– وغيرها من النقاط ) .
المعالجات الإحصائية
استعان الباحثون في معالجه البيانات بالمعاملات الإحصائية 
التالية:
1- المتوسط الحسابي . 
2- الانحراف المعياري .
3- الدرجة المقدرة
4- النسبة المئوية.
5- معامل الارتباط .
6- أختبار Test re test  
اولاً : الأستخلاصات : 
في حدود هدف البحث وتساؤلاته والعينة وفي ضوء النتائج تمكن 
الباحثون من التوصل الي الاستنتاجات التالية :-
الأستخلاصات الخاصة بمحور الوزارات :
- الإعلام لم يلعب دوراً في تعريف المجتمع بأهمية التسويق 
الرياضي .
- الإعلام لم يؤثر في جذب المجتمع نحو منتج رياضي بعينة . 
- الأساليب التسويقية المستخدمة غير ناجحة .
- ضعف الدعم المقدم من الشركات للمؤسسات الرياضية الحكومية 
.
- ضعف التشريعات واللوائح في خدمة تطوير الرياضة .
- عدم وضع أهداف وسياسات واضحة نحو التسويق الرياضي .
- ضعف التسويق الرياضة كوسيلة دعم لفرق الناشئين.
- عدم اهتمام القيادات بعمليات التسويق.
- ضعف التسويق كعامل يمكن أن يحقق الانجازات الدولية.
- قلة وجود المختصين بالتسويق الرياضي في الشركات أو 
الهيئات الحكومية.
- ضعف التسويق في تحسن الحالة الاجتماعية للعاملين في 
المجال الرياضي.
- ضعف التسويق في رفع مستوي المنافسة بين الأندية.
- الي افتقاد الاتحادات والهيئات الرياضية للجان أو إدارات 
خاصة بالتسويق.
- وعدم وجود رؤيا مستقبلية نحو التسويق من القائمين علي 
الاتحادات.
- الأسلوب الذى نفذ به الاحتراف لم يحقق المطلوب في رفع 
مستوي الرياضة .
الأستخلاصات الخاصة بمحور الشركات :
- الشركات لا تقوم بالدعاية الإعلامية الجيدة أثناء 
البطولات الرياضية مما ينتج عنة عدم القدرة علي تسويق 
منتجاتها بشكل جيد.
- الشركات لا تستغل إقبال وحب الجماهير لبعض الألعاب 
للتسويق لنفسها بشكل كاف.
- الشركات لا تقوم باستخدام وسائل جذب كافية كتقديم 
الجوائز والهدايا.
- الشركات لا تقوم باستغلال اللاعبين بشكل امثل في الدعاية 
لها .
- ضعف تجربة رعاية الشركات للفرق الرياضية.
- ضعف رعاية الشركات للمنشات الرياضية.
- ضعف رعاية الشركات للأندية.
- التشريعات واللوائح لاتسمح للشركات أن تقوم بعملية 
التعاقدات بشكل مرضي أو محقق لأهدافها.
- الشركات لم تعطي الفرصة للاعبين لتطوير قدراتهم وإظهار 
مواهبهم واستغلالها بشكل جيد.
- الشركات تسعي للكسب المادي علي دون النظر لاعتبارات 
أخرى.
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*- عدم تحقيق التسويق الاستفادة المرجوة للشركات والاتحادات 
.
- ضعف تواجد إدارات التسويق بالشركات الوطنية مقارنة .
- عدم تخصص وخبرة المسئولين عن عمليات التسويق بالشركات 
الوطنية .
- الشركات لاتقوم بدراسة السوق الرياضي بشكل جيد .
- الدعم المادي المقدم للمنافسة ضعيف ولم يحقق الهدف منة.
الأستخلاصات الخاصة بمحور الأندية :
- الأندية لم تستغل حب وإقبال الجماهير علي بعض الألعاب 
بشكل أمثل .
- الأندية لم تستغل الإعلام بشكل جيد للترويج لمنتجاتها .
- الأندية لم تستغل اللاعبين بشكل امثل كأساليب للتسويق.
- أفتقادهم الدعم المادي من الشركات أدي الي أن عدم التزام 
اللاعبين.
- الأندية تعتمد علي رجال الأعمال والهبات لتغطية نفقاتهم 
وترضية اللاعبين.
- الأندية لا تعطي حق استثمار احد اللعبات لشركات .
- التشريعات واللوائح تحد من قدرات الأندية .
- الأندية تسعي للكسب المادي علي دون النظر لاعتبارات أخري
- الأندية تفتقد للقيادة التي تمكنها من التخطيط المستقبلي 
الجيد للنادي.
- التسويق بشكله الحالي لم الأزمات المالية التي تواجهها 
الأندية .
- الأندية ليست لديها منظومة لرعاية اللاعبين اجتماعياً أو 
مادياً.
- الأندية ليس لديها رؤية مستقبلية نحو منشاتها .
- وجود رؤية مستقبلية للتسويق الرياضي لدي الاتحادات 
والشركات والأندية .
- الاهتمام بالملاعب والمنشات كأحد وسائل التسويق الرياضي 
.
- وضع أهداف تربوية وسلوكية بجانب الكسب المادي من شأنه 
إنجاح عمليات التسويق.
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*                        ثانياً : التوصيات:
                        - أن تهتم الجهات الحكومية المسئولة عن الرياضية بالوطن 
                        العربي بتفعيل الإستراتيجية المقترحة كل حسب بيئته 
                        والعوامل المؤثرة في مدى تنفيذها.
                        - وضع استراتيجيات صغيرة ومحدودة للتسويق الرياضي علي 
                        مستوي الاتحادات، الأندية ، الشركات.
                        - ضرورة  تعديل وتغيير التشريعات واللوائح المنظمة للعمل 
                        الرياضي .
                        - السعي لاستضافة الأحداث الرياضية العالمية كأحد عوامل 
                        الترويج المدعمة لعمليات التسويق.
                        - الاهتمام بالإعلام كأحد انجح واهم الوسائل المساعدة علي 
                        نجاح عمليات التسويق .
                        - إنشاء إدارات للتسويق بالوزارات و بالاتحادات والأندية 
                        والشركات.
                        - تشجيع الشركات علي خوض مجال التسويق الرياضي ورعاية 
                        الاتحادات والأندية . 
                        - الاستعانة بالمتخصصين في مجال التسويق الرياضي للعمل 
                        كمسوقين .
                        - تدريب وتأهيل كوادر في مجال التسويق الرياضي.
                        - اهتمام القيادات بمجال التسويق الرياضي .
                        - استغلال التسويق لتحسين الحالة الاجتماعية والمادية 
                        للعاملين في الوسط الرياضي .
                        - دراسة خصائص المجتمع العربي لإيجاد سبل التسويق المناسبة 
                        له .
                        - تقديم وسائل جذب للجماهير لحثها علي متابعة الأحداث 
                        الرياضية وإنعاش عمليات التسويق .
                        - تشجيع البحوث في مجال التسويق الرياضي .
                        - أستخدام وسائل متنوعة للدعاية والإعلان عن الجوانب 
                        الرياضية .
                        - التخطيط الجيد لتطوير المنشآت والخدمات الرياضية.
                        - إنشاء قواعد بيانات تمكن من سرعة التعرف علي الخدمات 
                        الرياضية.
                        - استخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة لتطوير عمليات التسويق .
                        - الاستعانة بالتجارب الخارجية الناجحة في مجال التسويق 
                        الرياضي مع مراعاة عادتنا وتقاليدنا .
                        - إعادة الهيكلة الإدارية والوظيفية بما يسمح لكادر 
                        التسويق الرياضي أن يتواجد أساسى ضمن الهيكل الاداري .
                        - استخدام الأسلوب العلمي في التعامل مع المشكلات المتعلقة 
                        بعملية التسويق الرياضي . 
                        - إعطاء حقوق استثمار بعض اللعبات لشركات كأسلوب تسويقي 
                        فعال . 
                                 :bye1:     



*

----------

